# Video Shows Dallas Man Repeatedly Punching Woman Calling 911 On Him



## Kitamita (Mar 22, 2019)

Warning the video is disturbing!!! 



https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...atedly-punching-woman-calling-911-him-n986421

A Texas man caught on video violently punching a woman in a Dallas parking lot as she called 911 on him was arrested on an assault charge, authorities said.

Dallas police said it was called to the Deep Ellum neighborhood before 4:30 a.m. on Thursday for a "major disturbance" between a woman and Austin Shuffield.

https://www.nbcdfw.com/templates/nbc_partner_player?cmsID=507496072&videoID=uCe_RnmqfmdK&origin=nbcdfw.com&sec=news&subsec=local&fullWidth=y&turl=https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/video-shows-dallas-man-repeatedly-punching-woman-calling-911-him-n986421&ourl=https://www.nbcnews.com&lp=5&fullWidth=y&random=y53oki

The attack was caught on a witness' cell phone and appears to show Shuffield slap the woman's phone out of her hand then punch her at least five times in the face.

The woman, 24, who police did not name, told officers that she was driving the wrong way when Shuffield stopped her, got out of his truck and told her to move her car because it was blocking the exit to the parking lot, a police spokesperson said.

The woman said after she moved her car into the parking lot, Shuffield walked up to her and they got into an argument. When the woman pulled out of her phone to call 911, she said Shuffield smacked her phone out of her hand, according to police.






Austin Shuffield.Dallas County Sheriff's Dept.
Shuffield, 30, was charged with one count of assault and interference with an emergency call and is being held at a Dallas County jail on a $2,000 bond.

He was also fired from his job at High & Tight Barbershop, a 1920s-themed barbershop, and speakeasy, where he worked as a bartender.

"We do not stand behind the actions that took place and hope that the full weight of the law comes down on this incident," the shop posted on Facebook

________

Please, ladies, be careful out there these racist are just looking for an excuse. Also, not one person helped her while he beat her like a man!


----------



## Theresamonet (Mar 22, 2019)

Disgusting. Only $2000 bond. Thats not enough.


----------



## Southernbella. (Mar 22, 2019)

Ok so this is what TI was ranting about. 

Disgusting.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Mar 22, 2019)

our men need to start beating these WM that harm BW...protect your Queens


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Mar 22, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> Ok so this is what TI was ranting about.
> 
> Disgusting.


I saw his live and was wondering what he was talking about.


----------



## intellectualuva (Mar 22, 2019)

Smh. Between this and the video of the man in NY who kicked that elderly woman in the face.....I'm done with men under 55 for a while. They're clearly unhinged. 

There is a reason why we shouldnt have large numbers of single men in society. Wars worked to control their numbers and the rest were heavily encouraged to get married....though we all know even married men can be violent POSs.


----------



## Theresamonet (Mar 22, 2019)

SpiritJunkie said:


> our men need to start beating these WM that harm BW...protect your Queens



They need to start beating white women. Tit for tat.


----------



## Theresamonet (Mar 22, 2019)

He also pulled a gun on her, which is why she was calling the police. Why isn’t he being charged for that?


----------



## IslandMummy (Mar 23, 2019)

Just one count of assault huh?


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Mar 23, 2019)

More felony charges need to be brought against him. She also needs to sue him in civil court for emotional distress and anything else a lawyer can think of.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Mar 23, 2019)

Bartenders in barber shops? I've heard of upscale barber shops but I didn't realize this was really a thing. 

His actions are disturbing. I saw this vid on twitter right after seeing the grandma assaulted on the train. It hurts my soul to see how vulnerable we are and not one person come to our aid.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Mar 25, 2019)

I saw the video the other day, but I didn’t realize she was Black


----------



## bellatiamarie (Mar 25, 2019)

Mannnnn... this brought me to tears!!! I need to be able to say what I want to say and not fear being banned right now!  This ritz saltine drew his fist back on this woman like she was a man. 

all i can see is my dad pulling a Samuel L. Jackson in "A Time To Kill" on this fool if this was me.


----------



## Laela (Mar 25, 2019)

That "news coverage" is just as disgusting as the guy's actions on the vid..reporting as if it's a Sunday feature story about two kids fighting..and downplaying the story by showing  a photo of perp with a cute puppy...just wow at the blatant disregard for black women..it was a nightmare on Elm Street.
He reportedly was drunk and used racial slurs before punching her like a beanbag. He clearly unleashed alot of hatred, to punch her so hard and fast. Alcohol removes inhibition to reveal true feelings. He should  be charged with a hate crime.


----------



## Petal26 (Mar 28, 2019)

I won't click.  This "man" needs to be put down.  Period. 

I hope and pray she will recover and get paid.

Edit:  I wonder why she got out of her car.... 

And don't read the comments,  ladies


----------



## Southernbella. (Mar 28, 2019)

NSFW


Also apparently there have been protests at the courthouse on her behalf. Folks are asking for more charges for that piece of trash.


----------



## Kitamita (Apr 1, 2019)

They upgraded his charges. Thank goodness.

https://dfw.cbslocal.com/2019/03/29...used-in-deep-ellum-beating-behind-bars-again/

DALLAS (CBSDFW.COM) – A former bartender accused of beating a woman outside a Deep Ellum bar last week was arrested and booked into jail Friday morning, according to jail records.

A witness recorded the incident on video which caught the attention of activists, media and the community after it was posted online.




Austin Shuffield is accused of beating L’Daijohnique Lee, in a parking lot last Thursday and originally faced misdemeanor charges. The 30-year-old was initially arrested for public intoxication, interference with an emergency call and assault — all Class A misdemeanor charges.





Austin Shuffield – mug shot from March 29, 2019

However, the department said upon further investigation, the Crimes Against Persons Division added the second-degree felony charges of aggravated assault with a deadly weapon and unlawfully carrying a weapon.

Shuffield was booked into Dallas County Jail Friday morning.







Erin Jones

✔@erinjonesnews
I asked Shuffield if he wants to respond to upgraded charges - anything he wants to say to the victim. No response. Walked away. So far, not saying a word to anyone. @CBSDFW


10
12:14 PM - Mar 29, 2019
https://twitter.com/erinjonesnews


----------



## intellectualuva (Apr 1, 2019)

Good. 

I wish he had hate crime charges too.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Apr 1, 2019)

I am glad that the charges have been upgraded.  Dude needed to catch at least one felony charge behind this.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I need for black women to stop trying to fight men, especially men who have already pulled out a gun.   Run away, preferably in zig zag formation.  At this point, something in the water has changed and black women out here thinking these white men and Asian men are soft with them hands are getting their bells rung.  This is not a game.   It's happening more frequently and the ante seems to go up with every new incident.

I'd rather the black lady have run away and this dude have got this felony gun charge without her taking 10 punches to the face and upper body.   I'd rather that lady at that beauty supply store have ran up and down the aisles away from the dude until the police came instead of having her head rammed on the floor multiple times.  Yes, there are black women who have gotten the better of men in fights but they are the minority and the after effects of not being that chick can be hazardous to your health.   

Treat all incidents with angry men with the same advice I gave about what to do in an active shooter situation,
Run (if you can't then)
Hide(if you can't then)
Fight (this needs to be the last result because odds are even with a "small" man you're not going to win the fight and if he has drawn a weapon on you he's either going to beat you with it or use it as intended).

Never forget.  These dudes ain't playing with us. Listen to your Auntie Crackers, even if you don't like me,  Do Not Argue With Men With Guns.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

While I hate the spelling of this name,  L’Daijohnique, it's actually very pretty said at least the way I'm thinking it's pronounced phonetically.  That's entirely too many apostrophes and dotted letters and "john" right in the middle, just begging to be mispronounced.   La Dejanique (or if you must use an apostrophe) L'Dejanique.


----------



## Kanky (Apr 1, 2019)

She’s lucky that he didn’t shoot her and that this was caught on camera. Texas is a stand your ground state which pretty much means that you can start a confrontation, “fear for your life” and then kill the person that you confronted. If he’d shot her and there was no video he’d probably be home chilling on his couch right now.


----------



## Laela (Apr 2, 2019)

Good  to see Dallas  police carrying out their  due diligence....


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Apr 2, 2019)

*Woman beaten in Deep Ellum parking lot now charged in the case*
Dallas police filed a charge of felony criminal mischief against L'Daijohnique Lee, 24, for damaging the man's pickup truck after she was punched.

Author: Rebecca Lopez, Ryan Osborne, Tanya Eiserer, Matt Howerton
Published: 12:54 PM CDT April 2, 2019
Updated: 10:14 PM CDT April 2, 2019
DALLAS — The woman who was recently beaten by a man in a Deep Ellum parking lot has now also been charged in the case.

Dallas police charged L'Daijohnique Lee, 24, Tuesday with felony criminal mischief *for damaging the man's pickup truck after she was punched, *police officials confirmed in a news conference.

Deputy Chief Thomas Castro said Lee admitted to causing the damage, which was estimated to be just over $3,000.

In Texas, criminal mischief is a state jail felony if the damage costs $2,500 to $30,000.

https://www.wfaa.com/article/news/w...case/287-b3c4fc48-0a60-417a-a4f6-a3559ad00bec


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Apr 2, 2019)

Dammit  L’Daijohnique !!!!!  Let me make sure that I got this straight.  Dude pulled a gun on you.  You pulled a cell phone on him.  Rock beats paper so he knocked the phone out of your hand so you squared up on him like you was Mayweather and the white boy was you.  This miscalculation was followed by dude delivering a 10 piece with no biscuits straight to your dome.   After this,  L'Daijohnique decided that the next logical step in getting herself killed was to cause three stacks worth of damage to the pickup truck belonging to the dude with the gun.

I'm not saying he should have hit her.  Men shouldn't hit women for any reason.  What I am trying to figure out is  WHAT  was she thinking was going to come next? There's no saving face when you've been hit in it 10 times and dudes got a gun.

OMG!!!!


----------



## Petal26 (Apr 3, 2019)

She wasn't thinking.  I'm even shocked she got up, tbh 

They got some nerve charging her for that    He could've killed her, easily.


----------



## Southernbella. (Apr 3, 2019)

The DA refuses to prosecute her:

*DA declines to prosecute case against woman in Deep Ellum assault*
Creuzot asked the magistrate to recall the arrest warrant and the magistrate agreed.


DALLAS — The day after police filed a charge against the woman at the center of a Deep Ellum assault case, the Dallas County District John Creuzot declined to prosecute.

Creuzot asked the magistrate to recall the arrest warrant and the magistrate agreed.

*The Dallas County District Attorney's Office said it made the decision because they didn't feel it was proper to pursue a case against a victim during an active case against her attacker.*

On Tuesday, Dallas police filed a charge of felony criminal mischief against L'Daijohnique Lee, 24, for damaging the man's pickup truck after she was punched on March 21 in a Deep Ellum parking lot.

Austin Sheffield, 30, was charged with aggravated assault with a deadly weapon, unlawfully carrying a weapon, public intoxication and interference with an emergency call.

*It’s rare for a district attorney to decline a criminal case from a police department. Normally, if there’s some question about whether a crime occurred, the DA’s office will take the police department’s case and present it to a grand jury to let them decide if probable cause exists, allowing the case to proceed in the system. But it appears that Creuzot’s office isn’t even letting the case go that far.*


And this is why it's good to have black faces in high places.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Apr 4, 2019)

In fact, as part of his punishment,  she should be allowed to put several dents in his truck. 

(*post by @Crackers Phinn put me in a state of shock but I was relieved when I got to post by @Southernbella.


----------



## frizzy (Apr 4, 2019)

I would bet she has at least a concussion if not other side effects from that beating.   She needs to ruin his life.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Apr 4, 2019)

I am not made to study or learn this type of information.   I read the comments sections of one of the articles and it disturbed me to the point I wanted to respond to them.  I  can see why some wp generalize about bp and that is a major problem.  When I read and saw that the woman hit the man I thought to myself why would she do that?  When I  heard she damaged the offender's truck I thought that was stupid.  I was upset she did that.  However I still blame him 100% for his actions and 100% feels she should not be charged and she did not deserve to be treated that way at all.  I said all that to say:

WP stay racist and are incapable of empathizing with people they feel are different.  I am going to start to believe all of _you_ are racists and I am going to generalize that all (majority) WP are punks.  The fools who think that WM was defending himself is a punk, too.  Basically most wp are punks!


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Apr 4, 2019)

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> I am not made to study or learn this type of information.   I read the comments sections of one of the articles and it disturbed me to the point I wanted to respond to them.  I  can see why some wp generalize about bp and that is a major problem.  When I read and saw that the woman hit the man I thought to myself why would she do that?  When I  heard she damaged the offender's truck I thought that was stupid.  I was upset she did that.  However I still blame him 100% for his actions and 100% feels she should not be charged and she did not deserve to be treated that way at all.  I said all that to say:
> 
> WP stay racist and are incapable of empathizing with people they feel are different.  I am going to start to believe all of _you_ are racists and I am going to generalize that all (majority) WP are punks.  The fools who think that WM was defending himself is a punk, too.  Basically most wp are punks!



He is to be blamed 100% for his actions but black women out here thinking white (and Asian) men are punks (which I define as soft/cowardly) got these chicks out here squaring up against dudes with guns. GUNS!!!! Guns are made to end arguments.  

I know that I'm a broken record saying words mean things but people need to call things what they are:  white folks ain't punks.   Punks jump up to get beat down, right? Well, who got beat down in this situation?  White folks are dangerous.   If black women approached these situations like, men waving guns  as if it's a dangerous situation as opposed to "that punk  white/Asian  boy ain't go do nothing" it may save some pain and death.

There is a time to rage against the machine. I'm not saying don't be mad at the situation.  I'm saying make self preservation a priority.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Apr 4, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> He is to be blamed 100% for his actions but black women out here thinking white (and Asian) men are punks (which I define as soft/cowardly) got these chicks out here squaring up against dudes with guns. GUNS!!!! Guns are made to end arguments.
> 
> I know that I'm a broken record saying words mean things but people need to call things what they are:  white folks ain't punks.   Punks jump up to get beat down, right? Well, who got beat down in this situation?  White folks are dangerous.   If black women approached these situations like, men waving guns  as if it's a dangerous situation as opposed to "that punk  white/Asian  boy ain't go do nothing" it may save some pain and death.
> 
> There is a time to rage against the machine. I'm not saying don't be mad at the situation.  I'm saying make self preservation a priority.


I don't know how you define punk but he is indeed a punk for hitting a woman.  She was foolish in risking her life.  I know a punk when I see one and he is definitely a punk.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Apr 4, 2019)

Since this is Texas, according to them, she should have the right to shoot him for slapping the phone out of her hand.  Actually she may have had the right (if she was the right complexion) to shoot to kill when he approached her demanding her to move her car.


----------



## Laela (Apr 4, 2019)

Good! I was wondering how that would work charging a victim during an active case against her attacker...crazy stuff.

She's lucky.  Not every man is a gentleman and will turn the other cheek if we slap them...and there are lots of misogynists  and racists out there, like this guy, just waiting for opportunity! 

She put herself at a disadvantage by parking and getting out her car to argue with the idiot. Bottom line, don't argue with strangers. If someone is acting irrationally and approaching your vehicle, call 911 from your car or high-tail on out of there.  It's better to be alive than "right".







Southernbella. said:


> The DA refuses to prosecute her:
> 
> *DA declines to prosecute case against woman in Deep Ellum assault*
> Creuzot asked the magistrate to recall the arrest warrant and the magistrate agreed.
> ...


----------



## Laela (Apr 4, 2019)

He is.. indeed a punk. But a punk with a gun..a lethal combination.

It is wise to pick our battles.




ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> I don't know how you define punk but he is indeed a punk for hitting a woman.  She was foolish in risking her life.*  I know a punk when I see one and he is definitely a punk.*


----------



## kxlot79 (Apr 7, 2019)

I heard that the dispute was over a parking space but that after they exchanged words, she conceded and moved her car. But he was still upset and came after her. And that’s why she was backing up and calling the police but then when he knocked her phone out of her hand, she reflexively went to defend herself and got attacked.
I also heard his truck got damaged in process of him attacking her. Where would she have opportunity to damage his truck after being incapacitated from him beating her?
This whole thing is so messy. And it’s impossible to find a reliable sequence of events. Even Black women paint her as confrontational. The videos I’ve watched, I see a person calling for help and getting attacked. Seems most of her critics think the only appropriate thing to do would be to run...
I don’t disagree entirely, but if a crazy person is trying to attack you and you run, they usually chase you. And if this is the narrative being spun with video evidence, what would people say if he had caught her away from cameras? Would she even have lived to see the next day?


----------



## Kanky (Oct 17, 2021)

Update 








						Dallas woman sues man accused in 2019 Deep Ellum beating, along with city of Dallas and bar where he worked
					

A Dallas woman is suing a man accused of assaulting her in an attack caught on video, as well as the Deep Ellum bar where he used to work and the city of...



					www.dallasnews.com


----------

